# I finally found a doubled tube configuration I like. Duh.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I haven't been much of a fan of doubled tubes. Especially once I discovered flats.

But I was messing around and tried just running two lengths of thin walked tube through the pouch and just wrapping the lose ends.

I really like how the pouch just floats. And I love how the bands lay in a perfect line when you have them at extension.

I'm definitely going to revisit this. I'm gonna order some tubes tonight. I'm deciding between Dankung 2040 or SimpleShot small.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Neat idea! I am for sure going to try this setup out. I generally don't like looped tubes and either run single strands of tubes or pseudo tapers, however this has piqued my interest. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I definetly will give it a try. Great idea


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I changed from the floating pouch to a simple knot made by pushing a loop through pouch hole and then pulling loose ends through that. It takes literally two seconds

Doubled 2040's push 3/8" steel plenty fast. Not as fast as 1842 pseudo tapers. But those are a good bit more labor intensive and have a fairly short life.

I want a FlatCat now


----------

